# Need some help.



## militaryjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

This is my third thread. You can follow my others in the coping with infidelity.

I'm not 100% certain that my wife is having an A. A lot of red flags so I would assume so. I still want to get things to work just don't have much time she said she don't want to draw it out. Sent her an email to contact a counselor but don't know if she's going to. I go home on leave to visit and would like to start MC then. Trying to do the 180 until then though... Don't know if it will help but it should help me. Also talked to some people about divorce and legal separation. Don't know if I'm ready to get my answer. It going to weird when I get there cuz we will be staying with her friend who does a lot for Money talks everything she helps a lot. 

My wife was diagnosed with Post Pardum Depression but refuses
to go to counseling.

Please look at the thread. Looking for a womans perspective. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/49588-dont-know-if-my-wife-having-affair.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/anxiet...s/49417-please-help-my-military-marriage.html

I'm sure some of you read them. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sorry john. You're not going to like my advice.

I'd say, stay away from her on this leave. Go to MC but individually. I think you need to come to the realization that the marriage seems to be over for your wife.

Unfortunetly this happens in soooo many military marriages. Not many survive long term.

Maybe if you stay away & serve her with seperation papers, she'll come around & rethink things. But honestly, I really don't think she'll come around back to you. 

Not from what I've read.

Gods' blessings to you & I'll pray that you can transition to a better relationship soon.


----------



## militaryjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. You know I'm trying to move on just so hard because I'm away. I asked her if she wants divorce or to be separated all she says I don't know. Need to get back there to just get some closure all ready.


----------

